
Meso-computing and meso-data: the forgotten middle - milliams
https://milliams.com/posts/2020/mesocomputing/
======
ptrott2017
This is a good article about the gaps that are hit between going from Laptop
to something larger when your problem doesn't quite need a super computing
cluster i.e. the intermediate stage that many scientists and researchers go
through. Definitely worth a read.

